# Some kind of Tiger Stripe soap



## renata (Nov 9, 2013)

It's not really tiger stripe, it's a spoon plop technique. But it looks like tiger stripe :grin:

I used TD and Cocoa powder for color and FO blend of Sandalwood, vanilla and coffee, it smells fantastic


----------



## Saswede (Nov 9, 2013)

Seems that your spoon plop really works for you, Renata!  It's lovely.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Saswede! Yes, I think I found my favorite technique


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 9, 2013)

That's beautiful, and such a technical sounding technique you used...spoon plop...love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Ancel (Nov 9, 2013)

That looks so pretty! And the scent sounds lovely too.


----------



## hlee (Nov 9, 2013)

Very pretty and I may have to steal your scent combo. Yum!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 9, 2013)

Really beautiful.  Did you sent both colors or just the cocoa powder part?


----------



## kikajess (Nov 9, 2013)

It could also be described like zebra, too. Way cool!


----------



## osso (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks great and sounds like a wonderful scent combo!


----------



## kazmi (Nov 10, 2013)

Renata that is so cool!  I bet the scent smells great.  Does your coffee FO smell like the real deal?


----------



## JaimeM (Nov 10, 2013)

That turned out so pretty, renata!! And your scent combo sounds amazing!


----------



## renata (Nov 10, 2013)

hlee said:


> Very pretty and I may have to steal your scent combo. Yum!



Do that  It is a really wonderful scent



CaraBou said:


> Really beautiful.  Did you sent both colors or just the cocoa powder part?



I scented only the cocoa powder part so that white part (with TD) would really be white. But as I read, the vanilla FO can migrate into white part and make it brown too. It's now few days old and it still looks the same. We'll see 



kazmi said:


> Renata that is so cool!  I bet the scent smells  great.  Does your coffee FO smell like the real deal?



Actually..I wanted my soap to smell like real coffe. And coffee FO smells like a real, extra strong coffee  But when I added this FO to the soap I didn't really like it because it was to strong...that's why I added vanilla and sandalwood. And it turned out really great. Like a strong sweet coffee with a hint of sandalwood 

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful and yummy looking soap.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 13, 2013)

I love that!  So pretty!


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 13, 2013)

That came out perfectly! Did it take you a really long time to do? How big of a spoon did you use?


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm trying to imagine the fragrances all together, it sounds lovely. I love your spoon plop swirl! Call it whatever you like, I'll call it gorgeous!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 14, 2013)

Your soaps are so pretty Renata!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 14, 2013)

Fantastic result!  I may have to give this technique a try.


----------



## athallr (Nov 14, 2013)

Very pretty! I really need to try using cocoa powder. Haven't yet.


----------



## renata (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Receiving a nice word from soap experts means a world to me 




moonbeam said:


> That came out perfectly! Did it take you a really long time to do? How big of a spoon did you use?



Thans :-D Not really - it took about 5-10 minutes (I have quite a small mold - 750g of oils)
I used different spoons - one tea spoon, one table spoon (for soup...I'm not sure how its called ) an one a little bit bigger, for serving salad :grin:


----------

